# Is the ACSI card such good value?- a survey



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Just been browsing through my ACSI DVD. Sad person that I am I decided to do small scale survey of some of the Sites listed.

Now I'd always assumed that there was much savings to be made across the sites in Europe but now I'm not so sure.

I checked out the first 100 sites which appeared in the alphabetical list of sites in Brittany. Of those 100 only twenty in fact accepted the ACSI discount card (20% when I was last at school? :wink: ) Of the twenty only five were at the lowest (10euros) cost.

I know this wasn't scientific but would anyone who has the DVD like to check out another Region and take a sample of about 100 sites and see if the results are repeated?

'Cos if they are, the ACSI DVD may be useful as a resource but there may now be doubts about its value as a source of discounted Fees.

Any views??


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry if it appears that I am hijacking your thread. I cannot comment upon the ACSI card (I'm new to this motorhoming lark) but I did have a pitiful experience of a similar scheme whilst touring Italy last year. This was with the Touring Club of Italy which claimed (for a cost of £25.00 per annum) to provide thousands of discounts at hotels, restaurants, ferries, museums, etc. We were touring for four weeks and only found a handful of places displaying the symbol. None of these accepted, on production of the card, that there was any entitlement to discount. In a nutshell.....a total con :x . As a new member of the motorhoming fraternity, I shall stay well clear of these so-called 'offers.'


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Umm - it comes into its own out of 'high' season periods, I know for a fact that sites on we have visited others have had to pay the full whack whereas we [with our ACSI card] have only paid max 14euro . . multiply that by more that one and you have the cost of the ACSI card back . . I wouldn't be without it


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi


AFAIK only the sites in the book with the card are in the discount scheme. You can only use them out of season and season dates vary with site. having said that sites do extend the summer date if they have a lot of unsold space because we have been able to do this. Occasionally depending on the time of year it is advisable to do a check without the card. We have always saved a huge amount with the card as against the price without the card.


motorhomer


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'll back all of the above !

It's nearly always possible to find an ACSI discounted site not too far from your projected route. Sometimes the pitches they offer are the same as to others who are paying the full price, sometimes they are back from the lakeside or whatever. Sometimes you get a reduced amperage electricity but it is usually possible to pay a couple of euros extra for the higher amperage if it matter.

We've more than saved the cost of the book and never felt constrained by lack of choice.

I think it is an excellent scheme and we always make sure our card is valid. We don't have or feel the need for the DVD as we often make the decision on the hoof as we drive.

G


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> Umm - it comes into its own out of 'high' season periods, I know for a fact that sites on we have visited others have had to pay the full whack whereas we [with our ACSI card] have only paid max 14euro . . multiply that by more that one and you have the cost of the ACSI card back . . I wouldn't be without it


We wouldn't be without it either. The prices quoted on some of the sites are often incorrect. At least you know the maximum you are going to pay is €14 which is £10.50 and the card only cost the price of the book with the sites in.
Can't see how you can go wrong!
Now if you were talking about Camping Cheques then I would agree that those are a complete waste of time as you have to buy them in advance and a lot of sites don't actually like them as they have to wait for their money.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> At least you know the maximum you are going to pay is €14


But that's only on the sites which take them-and out of 100 sites I looked at,only 20 did.


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

Used ACSI discount card for two years its great value Just one or two nights camping pays for the cost of the book. Most saved per night £7 least saved approx £3, just remember its early and late season camping. Already bought this years at £6.50.


I buy some camping cheques as well and have used them for 5 years they are also good value and buying them thru the Caravan Club got me a ferry fare of £58rtn out 21 Aug rtn 19 Oct Dover Calais.

John


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Telbell said:


> > At least you know the maximum you are going to pay is €14
> 
> 
> But that's only on the sites which take them-and out of 100 sites I looked at,only 20 did.


You need to send for the Acsi book as all the sites in that take the card. We always use those sites and have never had a problem finding one near where we are heading.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> You need to send for the Acsi book


No I don't! I've got the DVD! and I've got the card. Al the sites in the book are on the DVD :roll: The point 'm making is (and not very successfully, obviously :lol: ) is that only a (very small) proportion of "ACSI sites" actually accept the discount cards

And for those who compare it with Camping Cheques, the CC are rapidly becoming better value (at £10.30) than the 14Euro discount fee which is now costing more than it did last year. If the Euro continues its change then even taking into account the fact that you purchase CC in advance the CC will be much more competitiive


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> > At least you know the maximum you are going to pay is €14
> 
> 
> But that's only on the sites which take them-and out of 100 sites I looked at,only 20 did.


Tellbell have you only got the DVD? You need the book to get the card obtainable from Vicarious books if you havnt got it already. With the book is a map showing the position of sites and from that you get the details from the book. All the sites shown on that map are in the book & all offer the discount within the times the discount is available at that site.

There is also a very much larger book WITHOUT the card that has lots of other Acsi inspected sites in it as well. This book is usually cheaper and we have bought it at lidl. You will not get any discount with this book. I suspect it is the same as the DVD.
Hope this helps.

Motorhomer


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello Again

Your reply has gone up while I was writing mine. Tellbell how did you get the card for 2008 without the book with map?You have to buy the book to get the card. You are not mixing the the Acsi card up with another card are you?


Motorhomer


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

last year in France I was asked if I had Camping Cheques at every site I visited, never once if I had a ACSI card

Next time, Camping Cheques


Geoff


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

:roll: :roll: I'll start again :wink: 
I've got the book. I've got the card. I've got the DVD. Yes, I know all the sites in the book are available for discount during the appropriate times otherwise there'd be no point in attaching the card.(incidentally the vast majority being at 14Euros rather than 10 or 12)

Please note I didnt mention the book in my initial Post. I talked about the DVD, My point was that of ALL the ACSI sites (ie all the 8000 or so which appear in the book and DVD combined) only a small proportion give a discount ie accept the card-aqpproximately one in eight if you see how many sites are in the book. There are many sites which have the ACSI logo in reception areas which don't accept the card.

My further conclusion was that due to the Exchange Rate, Camping Cheques are at least as competitive as ACSI, and, as St Aubyn (Geoff) says, in some areas more prevalent.

Hope all that makes sense. I'm now going to cry in my beer, wind myself up for Champions League match on Tuesday and wish Barnsley all the best in the quarter finals :evil:  :evil:


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/

This site looks useful/ The home page tells you how many site there are in the scheme in each participating country. Search various ways to find sites & details eg

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/germany/baden-w%fcrttemberg/
Motorhomer


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

We've used ACSI and CC. I have to agree that the ACSI sites offering maximum discount are a bit thin on the ground, but any discount is better than none. There are also loads of ACSI inspected sites that don't give any discount but at least it shows the standard of the site is ok. We've found Camping Cheques good - ok you have to buy them in advance but out of high season you can get some fantastic deals - April last year a site near Barcelona was doing 60 nights for 30 cheques - approx £5 a night for a four star campsite....... We'll keep using them - I think both schemes pay for themselves.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There are 1332 sites in the 2008 ACSI book in 19 countries that offer the discount at 10, 12 or 14 euros a night. During my extensive European travels I've found the ACSI discount book invaluable inthat it pays for itself in 2 to 3 nights on a site.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry Telbel but you seem to be shooting yourself in the foot everytime you try to explain your position.
Can't see the argument with the cost either. You pays your money and takes your choice!
We have used both cards and find ACSI the best.
No, not all the sites take the discount card and we don't always use those sites. Some charge the same price with or without the card. ACSI is only the inspecting Authority and at least you know the site has some sort of level of facilities.
Camping Cheque are paid for in advance and we still have some left on our which will never use.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Tellbell you wrote:

I checked out the first 100 sites which appeared in the alphabetical list of sites in Brittany. Of those 100 only twenty in fact accepted the ACSI discount card (20% when I was last at school?)

We have just bought the ACSI book etc as we are going to Brittany next month, how do you know the other 80% DON'T accept the card??

Regards


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> how do you know the other 80% DON'T accept the card??


As you see in previous Posts-if you have the book which came with the card then all the sites in the book will accept them.

But not all (far from it) of the sites who are ACSI approved, accept the discount cards.

BTW, I am aware that there are advantages with both ACSI discount cards and Camping Cheques- I use both. But the more the pound gets a "hammering" against the Euro, the better value the Camping cheques are (at £10.30-one price)- even taking into account they are an advanced purchase.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Is there some confusion here? There are two types of ACSI accreditaion. There is a scheme wherby ACSI inspect sites and you see a sticker at reception which states something like ACSI Accredited site.

There is a separate scheme which places ACSI inspected sites in a discount book with a discount card. So you can turn up at an ACSI inspected site and find there is no discount. Only those listed in the discount book with card qualify for the discounted rates.

Is this clear? Even if it is'nt those that buy the discount book with card will find they recover their money in very quick time. Its simply the best.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

[/quote] 
Is there some confusion here?


> Only by you it seems, for indicating there's some confusion! :lol:
> 
> Read ALL the Posts!


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

Well said Gelathae    I agree 100%

John

Brandywine seemed a bit confused Telbell.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We have used the ACSI card for 3 years and wouldn't be without it. At the moment we are on a nice little ACSI site in the mountains above Cartagena (roughly speaking) with electric and free wi-fi. We have stayed on €30 sites in the past and paid €13.50, leaving people crying who didn't know about the scheme. I have never used camping cheques but have spoken to a number of people who have expired ones which on average must bump the cost of them up.
We have never been asked if we have camping cheques but we have been asked if we have an International camping card which is a different thing altogether.
Its raining up here in the Sierra de Espuna.   
Cheers Sid


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> but have spoken to a number of people who have expired ones which on average must bump the cost of them up.


Yes-that is a bit daft. No excuse these days as they are valid for two years. As I say they both have their merits (CC and ACSI) but the CC becomes more attracytive the stronger (and more expensive)the Euro becomes.

I think I've exhausted this thread now-until the next question about ACSI/CC :wink:


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Gelathae, I was confused. I didnt know there was a book of accredited sites.

We have the discount book which seems fine.

Regards.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

brandywine said:


> Thanks Gelathae, I was confused. I didnt know there was a book of accredited sites.
> 
> We have the discount book which seems fine.
> 
> Regards.


Further back this thread i posted that this book was purchased at lidl & that sites in this guide are inspected by Acsi but not many of them in that book offer the discount.

Motorhomer2


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks MH2- quite right- and even further back I referred to the DVD which has the same sites as the "Big Book" in it :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Books*

Hello there,

Our ACSI Book arrived yesterday from Vicarious books. I wish now I had ordered the DVD as the book only lists the Discounted sites with the 10/12/14 euro off peak.

We are off to France for Easter, the DVD lists all the sites and would have been more useful for the open-all-year.

Trev.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Books*



teemyob said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Our ACSI Book arrived yesterday from Vicarious books. I wish now I had ordered the DVD as the book only lists the Discounted sites with the 10/12/14 euro off peak.
> 
> ...


We found that CC1 lists all the ACSI sites and more ( inc. most municipals) so that in peak season we use that. We only look at the ACSI book for the low season discounted sites.

G


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Telbell said:


> I've got the book. I've got the card. I've got the DVD.


So, you've a decent program, a paper map and a book and you've not paid much.

I'm quite pleased to have those aboard when we head for Venice in May.

Discount - well, with the price of fuel it's hardly noticable.


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

We've used the ACSI card for some time and I must say most of the sites are very good but, and it's a big but, it is very very rare to pay the lowest rate, it is normally the highest! However, having said that, on several occasions we have gone to check-in with the card and been told "Oh you don't need that, it's cheaper without". Can you imagine that happening in the UK!!! I think on average you are slightly better off with it and it is a good resource to have in the van.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bhewart said:


> [
> I'm quite pleased to have those aboard when we head for Venice in May.
> 
> e.


Camping Fusina - a Venetian site we would strongly recommend- belongs to yet another scheme : Magic Europe Traveller's Camping Club. There are not many sites in the scheme . They will give you a voucher and that entitles you to 10% off the price on your next site. Fusina is not cheap so it is worth trying to get your 10% off voucher before you arrive. We got ours at Salzburg ( Camping Kasern)

Each site in the chain you use gives you their vouchers so you can claim 10% off the next one. If you go on to Vienna then the site we used there ( Neue Donau) belongs to this chain.

http://www.magiceurope.net/france/

( see my blog for reviews)

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Books*



Grizzly said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Hello there,
> ...


Grizzly, what is a CC1?

Trev.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*ASCI, Camping Cheque, CCI*

CCI = Camping Card International. Sort of verifies you are who you are and saves leaving or showing passports and there is some form of surity for the site owner. Abot £7 PA from C&CC or CC.

We use both ASCI and Camping Cheques these together with Municipal Sites means we can camp with reasonable ecconomy on GOOD sites.

Main difference is with Camping Cheques you pay uo front.

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Books*



teemyob said:


> Grizzly, what is a CC1?
> 
> Trev.


Sorry Trev; it's the Caravan Club Europe book number 1. They publish 2 site guide books, book 1 is France, Spain Portugal and Andorra and Book 2 is the rest of Europe.

They are about £8 from the Caravan Club, less some if you are a member. There was a 2007 edition in Waterstones the other day for £1 !

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gee*

Thanks G,

Not being a member or peope who bother with club sites so much, I had guessed but was unsure. I will look out for one.

Trev.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Gee*



teemyob said:


> Thanks G,
> 
> Not being a member or peope who bother with club sites so much, I had guessed but was unsure. I will look out for one.
> 
> Trev.


They're well worth it. There are 4500 sites in CC1 and as well as the usual details they give brief reviews from users. We don't always agree with these but it's a start ! Sites range from the all-singing holiday centres to municipals.
There's also quite a lot of info that would be useful to newbie travellers to Europe in the form of advice about electricity, gas, tolls,passes, tunnels etc etc.

I didn't realise they could be sold other than through the CC and was a bit cross when I saw the one in Waterstones. We'd just that day ordered the new one as our- very old - one had literally fallen apart.

G


----------



## richs2000 (Jul 1, 2007)

Telbell

I'm sure you know, however the ASCI dvd allows you to just display those which take the card.

Therefore i can say that in France there are 2329 ASCI accredited sites and of those 445 take the card. Your 20% is pretty much spot on.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Waterstones*

Hello,

Hust been reading through the blurb, seems like a good guide. Which Waterstones did you see the book in?

Trev.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

About the Caravan Club Europe 1 &2 books. Being a 'loyal' club member I purchased both last year before we headed off in the Spring. After four rubbish entries between Caen and Bordeaux we threw it in the back and used a 2006 ASCI book which we found to give accurate descriptions of sites, even if the prices were a bit out of date. Remember the CC books are the comments of members who sent in reports, which can be quite out of date and subjective and also there is no professional quality check of those reports unlike the ASCI who have their paid professional inspectors

Colin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Book*

Thanks Colin,

Nice to have experienced opinions. To be fair, I only tend to carry lots of books so I can find an overnight site last Minute. If I like the site, we stay If we intend to be somewhere for long periods we either go somewhere we know and like www.lesnaiades.co.uk as an example. Otherwise we research the site before we go.

Thanks Again,
Trev.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Your 20% is pretty much spot on.


Richs:Thanks for that - pleased really as Maths was never a strong point! :lol:

Grizzly: £8?????? Just paid £12.50 for mine as a CC Member :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Book*



teemyob said:


> Thanks Colin,
> 
> Nice to have experienced opinions. To be fair, I only tend to carry lots of books so I can find an overnight site last Minute. If I like the site, we stay If we intend to be somewhere for long periods we either go somewhere we know and like www.lesnaiades.co.uk as an example. Otherwise we research the site before we go.
> 
> ...


Oxford Waterstones Trev. Yes, the views in the CC books are uncensored member's views and no, they don't always agree with our view but we usually find some of them helpful. They are always dated too so you know if the comment was made a year or so ago. You are encouraged to write in with your own comments and any changes that have happened since the last edition. We have evidence that notice is taken of these.

We met a couple of Alan Roger's inspectors on our travels last year and it was interesting to talk to them. They have a pretty tough regime and don't get much by way of remuneration but it sounds like soemthing that can be combined with a holiday.

We have several campsite databases on our TomTom (700) and find them useful. A double check with either the CC or ACSI book confirms that we are not going to the campsite from hell at least !

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Grizzly: £8?????? Just paid £12.50 for mine as a CC Member :roll:


Apologies, you might well be right. £8 is the figure that sticks in my mind and I can't find the invoice. I have the book and it says £15.99 on the back. I'm certain we did not pay that ! Sorry if I've mislead anyone. It's still, as far as I'm concerned, a good buy. This years is better binding than our last one which shed pages all over.

G


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Are we getting our lines crossed as far as I am aware CCI is nothing tod do with camp site guides. The ones I use every year are as copied from C&CC info copied below. You used to be able to get them from both clubs and the AA.

Copy:- Camping Card International
The Camping Card International is a plastic identity card for campers which can be used the world over, except in the USA and Canada. 
Some countries in Scandinavia make it compulsory to have a camping card in order to access camp sites; however, unfortunately, the CCI is no longer accepted at a number of campsites in Sweden belonging to the SCR network. 

You must be a Club member in order to apply for a Camping Card International. 

CCI benefits include… 
The ability to use the card as an identity document which, in many countries, may be left at the campsite reception instead of a passport. 
Third Party insurance coverage - to the value of 2.5 million Swiss francs - valid for any accidental damage you may cause while abroad whether staying at a campsite, a hotel or in rented accommodation.
A CCI generally costs £4.75 but is FREE when booking an Inclusive Holiday or take out Personal and Vehicle Insurance through Carefree

CCI's are compulsory when attending a Carefree rally. 

To purchase your CCI use our new online booking system or call Carefree on 0845 130 7701.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Regards
Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pneumatician said:


> Are we getting our lines crossed as far as I am aware CCI is nothing tod do with camp site guides.
> 
> Steve


See earlier post Steve.

I'm talking about CC1 ( the recognised abbreviation for the Caravan Club Europe Site Guide and Touring Handbook Book 1- France, Spain, Portugal and Andorra)

You're talking about CCI , Camping Card International.

G


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

So you're talking about the CCESG and I am talking about the CCI 

Could cause some confusion if a site owner asks for your CCI and you plonk a ruddy great site guide on the counter.

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> You must be a Club member in order to apply for a Camping Card International.


So anyone who isn't a C&CC Member can't get a CCI??
I can't see the point of this card (unless as stated you are doing a C&CC "Carefree" holiday). Whenever a Site has requested I.D. i've produced one of either CC mship card, C&CC mship card, ACSI card or Camping Cheque Goldcard and they're all accepted in place of Passport.

At least this has been the case in France, Germany Holland and Belgium.

So far as Insurance is concerned then I'm covered by normal travel insurance anyway.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> > So anyone who isn't a C&CC Member can't get a CCI??
> >
> > So far as Insurance is concerned then I'm covered by normal travel insurance anyway.
> 
> ...


----------

